
Century-Old Vaccine Investigated as a Weapon Against Coronavirus - ash
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-30/century-old-vaccine-investigated-as-a-weapon-against-coronavirus
======
ash
I wonder if there's research comparing Covid-19 deaths versus BCG Tuberculosis
vaccination:

1\. Between countries. E.g. Russia (mandatory vaccination) versus Western
Europe (canceled some years ago).

2\. Between territories. West Germany versus East Germany.

3\. Between people. Migrants to US from mandatory vaccination countries versus
US locals.

~~~
ash
Very recent (March 28, 2020) non peer reviewed preprint:

"Correlation between universal BCG vaccination policy and reduced morbidity
and mortality for COVID-19: an epidemiological study"

[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v1.full.pdf)

